# Best way to put dog in a stack?



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

7 month old, hardheaded mule dog. How to get him to hold a position for pictures - any suggestions? I really want to post for a critique but cannot get him to hold the position after placing him into it. He starts shaking his head and wiggling around. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Three people. 1 to stack the dog. 1 to draw attention in the right direction. 1 to take the picture.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I either have someone help or I setup my camera and use a remote. Puppies I stack on a high table with a non-slippery surface, so there's really nowhere for them to go.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Three people. No wonder I've been failing. Maybe if I stack, husband does camera, and oldest son draws attention it'll work... I'm sure you guys have been doing it for a long time so you have it down. Thanks for the tips. I like the remote camera idea!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I can usually do it with just myself and my husband. Once my dog is trained, I take pics by myself.

I can throw a ball or toy on my own, so I always find the third person unnecessary lol


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

This is the best I've gotten so far. :thumbdown: lol

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I think that stack looks pretty good, you just have to angle the camera more to the left. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I'll try to get another picture when it's sunny again. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------

